# 60 gallon cube



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

I will be purchasing a 60 gallon cube with a built in over flow to run wet-dry filtration. Its the Marineland rimless cube with a measurement of 24x24x24. Im not new to fish keeping or cichlids(new worlds). I just haven't kept any African cichlids before. What are some options and stocking suggestions for this tank. I don't want any victorians. thanks in advance


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

A cube is a hard shape to stock. With most cichlids, the footprint of the tank is the most important measurement. 2x2 ft isn't much to work with, however there are some options.

For Lake Tanganyika, you could do a species tank of Neolamprologus brichardi (or pulcher, helianthus). After a pair is established, they will happily fill your tank with their offspring. You could very clearly aquacape so that there was a rock pile in a back corner, reaching 2/3 up towards the surface, then open sand (at least 10") then have a shell bed: this set up would support two species, like L. multifaciatus and J. transcriptus.

For Lake Malawi, you could try one species of calm mbuna- P. saulosi come to mind.

Use sand for substrate, and then pick the appropriate aquascape components depending on what fish you choose.


----------



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

Could I go with Metriaclima sp. "Msobo". ?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you can buy something longer your options will open up a lot. I wouldn't stock more than 2 species of Mbuna in that tank.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

If you're going with a 60 gallon, I suggest a 4ft tank (48 x 24 x 12). Your options will still be limited, but they will be better than a 24X24.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

BrendanMc said:


> If you're going with a 60 gallon, I suggest a 4ft tank (48 x 24 x 12). Your options will still be limited, but they will be better than a 24X24.


You might as well get a 55, the extra 4" for more money wont mean much to Mbuna. Go for a 75 (48 x 18 x 21) or the classic 55 ( 48 x 12 x 21)


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

in the 24" x 24" you have very limited surface area.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

Demasoni1 said:


> BrendanMc said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going with a 60 gallon, I suggest a 4ft tank (48 x 24 x 12). Your options will still be limited, but they will be better than a 24X24.
> ...


What he said. I have a 4' tank and to be honest if I had it to do over again I would buy a 6' 125 gallon. You could save money by doing a DIY stand and maybe running some air operated sponge filters until you have money to buy high end filters.


----------



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

I can only get a cube because its going in a specific location.I might get the 93 cube which is 30x30x24,but Im not 100% sure if it will be the 60 or 93. I do plan on going with Mbuna. I know you all were helping but I was hoping someone other than one person would have answered my first question.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are a few stocking options if you go with the 93 gallon.

Blue and Yellow Mbuna Setup: 
Select only 1 from A or B and 1 from C:

Group A: Blue: 
• Pseudo. elongatus "Likoma Is." - 7 
• Metriaclima callainos - 10

Group B: Blue & Yellow Dimorphism: 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Msobo" - 7 
• Pseudotropheus saulosi - 12 
• Melanochromis johanni - 8

Group C: Yellow
• Labidochromis caeruleus - 10

Purple and Yellow Mbuna Setup: 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 8 adults 
• Labidochromis caeruleus - 10 adults 
-OR- 
• Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 14 juveniles 
• Labidochromis caeruleus - 16 juveniles 
* See note.

• Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chailosi" - 2:4 
• Metriaclima estherae - 6 
• Metriaclima greshakei - 4 
• Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" - 5 
• Synodontis multipunctatus - 3-6

Hope this helps


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

MrSchertz said:


> I can only get a cube because its going in a specific location.I might get the 93 cube which is 30x30x24,but Im not 100% sure if it will be the 60 or 93. I do plan on going with Mbuna. I know you all were helping but I was hoping someone other than one person would have answered my first question.


So I think only one person answered because a) Triscuit is a pretty experienced mod, and b) the answer to your cube question is going to be generally the same, a 24 x 24 tank isn't terribly appropriate for Mbuna, a rock dwelling, territorial, harem breeding fish that need some length to manage aggression. The 93 is better, and has more bottom footprint than a standard 75G, but the square shape isn't as useful.

If you're question was can you go with a single species tank with 4-5 Msobo Deep (1M to 4F) then I'd say that since a) Msobo are said to be more conspecies aggressive than most, and b) they get bigger for Mbuna (5-6"), the Saulosi get you the same dimorphic blue barred male and yellow female, but a smaller, more peaceful fish. Either way, I'd recommend you consider Triscuit's advice on creating some distinct territories and maybe look at some of the really cool Tanganyika fish, if your space won't let you go with a longer tank. Best of luck.


----------



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay,how about a Tanganyika stock list.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

So, these are from the Library - Quick Reference page for a 40G Long setup (48Wx13x16H).

*Tanganyika Mini-Community*

_Select 1 pair from each group (max of 2 pairs):
• Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps
• Neolamprologus leleupi or cylindricus
• Julidochromis or Chalinochromis species
• Telmatochromis vittatus, bifrenatus or
brichardi_

*Tanganyikan Sand-Sifter Setup:*
_ • Xenotilapia papilio or flavipinnis - 6
• Paracyprichromis brieni or nigripinnis - 8
• Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps pair
• Phyllonemus typus - 4_

*Tanganyikan *
_ • Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps pair
• Neolamprologus buescheri
• Shell dweller pair of choice -
'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis,
multifasciatus (group), meleagris,
ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus,
similis (group), Neolamprologus signatus_

If you go the the quick reference page itself, most of the names are hyperlinked to their profiles for further info. I'm not terribly versed on these fish (but I think they're totally cool, and my next tank has a strong possibility of being a Tang community tank), but if you get a general idea of what you'd like out of the stock list, some refinement help is surely available.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good point, you can see I copied your idea to post the cookie cutters. Actually a couple of good responses in here for the OP to consider.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

hose91 said:


> Good point, you can see I copied your idea to post the cookie cutters. Actually a couple of good responses in here for the OP to consider.


No prob :thumb: :thumb: How's your 75 going? I read up on the thread, sounds like you have a good tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The cookie cutters are a poor fit unless exactly comparing footprints. A 48 inch long tank, which all the above cookie cutters require, is not what the OP has in mind.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fair enough. Seemed like a good place for OP to start in terms of basic compatibility, combined with the advice you gave him earlier regarding aquascaping a square footprint.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

triscuit said:


> The cookie cutters are a poor fit unless exactly comparing footprints. A 48 inch long tank, which all the above cookie cutters require, is not what the OP has in mind.


I think all me and hose were trying to do is give the op somewhere to start.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

My apologies for not addressing your initial question. Triscuit pretty much nailed it and I was offering an alternative solution, not being aware of your spatial restrictions.

Good luck with this project!


----------



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

Im gonna go with Metriaclima sp. "Msobo


----------

